# Oven seared chicken



## cooking_sherry (Mar 21, 2001)

I'm making Chicken Vesuvio for a large group. I'd like to know how to sear the chicken pieces in the oven. I usually do it in a skillet...not practical for this size group.

I thought I would pre-cook the chicken & potatoes the day before. Then finish the dish in the oven the next day just before serving. I plan to deglaze my sheet pan upon completeing the pre-baking of the chicken. Do you think the flavor of my sauce will hold up if held for a day?

If there is a better way to do this, I'm open to your suggestions.

Thanks,
Cooking_Sherry


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

hi ,please don't be offended
to sear........
requires a very high heat and a quick seal placed on the item you are searing. so the oven thing is really a pan seared oven roasted.am i making sense.it would be difficult in the oven i mean you could heat the pan very hot then take it out and place the chicken in it but it would start to cool down.we sear to lock in the flavor and juices then roast to finish


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Of course you can sear it in the oven. Put a big iron skillet in there and heat it up till it's red hot! Then you toss your chicken onto the skillet! No seriously, I think what she meant was brown it in the oven no? I would still sear it in a pan and place it on a sheet for finishing later. The oven method is not very good 

Kuan


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Cooking Sherry,

I would not recommend using the sheet pan. The chicken needs to be cooking in the wine and lemon juice. I would recommend using a large rondeu (or wide sauce pot something you would prepare an osso boccu in). Season all of your chicken and then sear it in the pan, after brown your potatoes in the same pan. Deglaze with white wine, add your garlic, rosemary and lemon juice. Place the chicken in skin side up and the potatoes around. Then you can finish this in the oven. If you don't have a rondeu just use a large roasting pan.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I wouldn't recommend just searing the chicken and then finishing the next day - you're opening yourself up for a lot of bacteria problems, as the chicken isn't cooked all the way through.

How big is your group? Can you cook the chicken in batches on top to sear, then finish it all the way off in the oven the same day? Then make your sauce - which will keep for a day, and on site, warm up the chicken in the oven covered with foil.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

We sear and mark off chicken and steaks all the time the day before. It's a common catering practice. Just have to be careful not to leave it out too long and chill it quick. Oh yeah, mmm... I didn't see that she was making chicken vesuvio  Nope don't put it on a sheet pan to finish in the oven.

Kuan


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Please remember time and temp controll during this process .
4 hours is the max for protien foods that are to be held in the temp danger zone . Sounds like a good meal . You will learn a lot from this process . May the force be with you and let us know how it turns out plese .


----------



## cooking_sherry (Mar 21, 2001)

Here is how I normally do this dish. I fry the chicken until it's uniformly golden brown and crip...about 4-6 mins on the first side, 8- 10 min on the other side with a slightly reduce flame. Same for the potatoes.

I let my pan cool off for a couple of minutes, then I cook my garlic, deglaze with wine and toss in my herbs.

Then I put my chicken back in the pan (skin side up) with the potatoes layered on top of the chicken. After 10 mins of baking this way I flip them (potatoes on the bottom and ckicken on top) This seems to maintain a good balance between the crispness of the chicken skin and tenderness of the potatoe. Plus the potatoes absorb some of those great flavors from the juices at the bottom of the pan.

As you can see this isn't a very practical way one person to cook for a group. So, my question is how would a professional chef prepared this dish in stages? I would like to cook off my chicken and potatoes the day before and finish the dish in the oven shortly before serving the next day. Suggestions???

Cooking_Sherry


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear cooking-sherry,

Believe me if you handle your food correctly in regards to over exposure to, and long term sitting out, you will have no problem doing your mis en place the day before. Just be sure to cool things down quickly. Like Kuan said there are times because of shear volume that things must be marked off ahead of time.

You can easely sear off your chicken breast in a rondo or roasted plack, you can also par roast the spuds. After paring the breast, set aside and deglaze with your wine, herbs and stock to develope your fond. then make your layers with the spuds and chicken and add the sauce. Chill it well. then next day let it come to temp for an hour then roast it off.

Really no more to it than that. This is a comman pratice in proffesinal kitchens
cc


----------

